# Well..they are WOOD at least...LOL



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

After seeing Cheapsk8's FIL's collection of old planes and tools I thought some of you might enjoy seeing what another geezer had been collecting for years. All are WOODEN boats..some from junk shops, garage sales, ebay, etc.. A few of you have already seen them in person in my 'Man Cave' upstairs when you visited...

Fascinating stuff to me..and got no idea what in the heck I'll do with them. Guess the Son will have to have a 'fire sale' or something when the day comes..LOL.. :smile:

I gave it a shot at building them myself but results were poor to say the least.. Thought I really had something until I visited the Houston Maritime Museum.. You guys shouldn't miss that if you ever get the chance..

I'll have to post them at a two-parter to fit the board...:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Jim, the photo's don't do them justice:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Wooden Boats...part deux*

OK..here's some of the rest of 'em...:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I love them all!!!! I love ship models.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a really cool collection.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, I'm impressed. That is a super collection.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

They ARE really cool! I have had the pleasure of seeing those model ships! I think I even asked Tortuga to remember me and them ships in his will. 

Once again Jim....VERY NICE!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

What can you say,,, serious? Jim something caught my eye, the canvas with the painting is that another little talent you have I don't know about?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love the ships


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Jim something caught my eye, the canvas with the painting is that another little talent you have I don't know about?


LOL..Yep, you spotted my 'secret', Johnny.. All of my life I have always wanted to be an artist...but a wife, kids, other peoples kids..plus a lack of talent put the squisher on that dream.. Hadda make a buck...and all of the artists I've hung with aint never had no bucks..

Well....mebbe one of these days.....Naaahhhh !!! Aint gonna happen..:headknock


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Yep, you spotted my 'secret', Johnny.. All of my life I have always wanted to be an artist...but a wife, kids, other peoples kids..plus a lack of talent put the squisher on that dream.. Hadda make a buck...and all of the artists I've hung with aint never had no bucks..
> 
> Well....mebbe one of these days.....Naaahhhh !!! Aint gonna happen..:headknock


 You crazy man? Most great artist died of malnutrition, I'ld be much interested in seeing something from you on canvas, heck,,, I'll throw some of my chicken scratch up if you will.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jim, it is really a magnificant collection, the pictures are great but they are something else in person.

Charlie is extremely proud of his and has it in a prominent place in his bachelor pad. He beams when somebody oh's and ah's at it, so you might as well throw your chest out too. 

You are an awesome friend.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Jim, it is really a magnificant collection, the pictures are great but they are something else in person.
> 
> Charlie is extremely proud of his and has it in a prominent place in his bachelor pad. He beams when somebody oh's and ah's at it, so you might as well throw your chest out too.
> 
> You are an awesome friend.


I am the one that is proud to call you and young Charlie MY friends, Charles.. Here's a pix of 'Charlie's Toy'...hope he has the real thing some day...he deserves it..



johnmyjohn said:


> You crazy man? Most great artist died of malnutrition, I'ld be much interested in seeing something from you on canvas, heck,,, I'll throw some of my chicken scratch up if you will.


OK, Johnny...I'll call that bet...but I gotta feelin' I'm gonna lose out. Here's a few of my 'scratchins'...now let's see yores... As to the 'malnutrition' thang...we've met face to face..Doubt you thought I was 'malnourished'....:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang Jim you make nice pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Dang Jim you make nice pens.


Dang, Bobby....you are TOO much !!!!

Literally ROFL....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(at least now ya know why I'm in a REAL business...:work


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm a deer in the head lights Jim,,,, I'm not where I can get to camera or my chicken scratch. I'll look through my photo bucket and I think I got one pic. in there. Stay tuned. And by the way you've seen me and I don't look malnutritioned either.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Your paintings look good Jim. The boat at the pier is really nice, you can look at it and get lost walking around in there. I paint wildlife for the most, and like you when I can find the time. All I could find was this one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dammit !!!... I knew it...I just KNEW it !!!.. I figgered you'd turn out to be a 'pro', Johnny... Looks first-class to me...but whadda I know ?..:tongue:

Well...guess I should be embarrased...but, to tell the truth, I got no shame anymore....:rotfl:

My main problem (other than no talent) is that I only like to paint with a pallette knife...and my attention span is about one hour max.. Never go back to a painting...as you can see... But I STILL love to splash paint around when time permits...

Post up some more of your work if ya get a chance. :cheers:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're too kind Jim, maybe we need to grab some canvas and make like hippies and go to Galveston and throw down on some scenery or something. But I don't know if I could take being near the water that way and not have a fishing pole,,,, I know, I'll fish and pose while you paint:smile:.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, You didn't give me the "tour" when I visited which is just as well. I'd hate to have to wipe up the drool from your floor. Great collection.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful collection and great paintings. That old paddle wheel is awesome!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, You didn't give me the "tour" when I visited which is just as well. I'd hate to have to wipe up the drool from your floor. Great collection.


LOL..well, I'm sure our paths will cross again, Tom.. To tell the truth..nowadays I only climb those danged stairs if it's an 'emergency':tongue:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Absolutely awsome collection Sir!Thanks for sharing .

Richard


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Now thats a collection to be proud of,,,,,,,,,any notable model builders in the collection that may give any of those a dollar figure worth talking about??Not that its important but just curious.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Now thats a collection to be proud of,,,,,,,,,any notable model builders in the collection that may give any of those a dollar figure worth talking about??Not that its important but just curious.
> 
> dick


Dick..value on my collection is negligable... almost all are under a hunnert bucks...BUT...for the 'creme-de-la-creme' , you guys interested in true craftsmanship really should visit the Houston Maritime Museum sometime. It is located out where the old Shamrock Hotel used to be.. You will be astounded..Many of the models are six to seven feet long and may take from a few months to years to complete. Dunno if there IS a value ever set on one of them. Check the link below to see some of what is on display ..and you can check out the museums site at the second link. I promise you won't be dissapointed if you take yourselves and/or your kids out there....

http://www.uh.edu/engines/maritimemuseum.htm

www.houstonmaritimemuseum.org


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I love ship models. My hands shake too much to build them. I'll leave to the pros and admire.


----------

